# Bear Hunting



## MontanaResident (Sep 22, 2022)

I picked up my bear tag a week ago. On the way to picking it up, I saw a bear. Didn't have the tag, and it was 2 days before the season opened, and I didn't have my rifle.

Yesterday, the dog went crazy. A bear was strolling down my driveway. O'Boy. In the seconds it took me to load the chamber, and get out on the porch, the bear was gone. Raining like hell all day to day. I guess I'll be sitting by the window today, just waiting....


----------



## Ronaldo (Sep 22, 2022)

MontanaResident said:


> I picked up my bear tag a week ago. On the way to picking it up, I saw a bear. Didn't have the tag, and it was 2 days before the season opened, and I didn't have my rifle.
> 
> Yesterday, the dog went crazy. A bear was strolling down my driveway. O'Boy. In the seconds it took me to load the chamber, and get out on the porch, the bear was gone. Raining like hell all day to day. I guess I'll be sitting by the window today, just waiting....


You can expect them when you least expect them, huh?


----------



## MontanaResident (Sep 24, 2022)

Ronaldo said:


> You can expect them when you least expect them, huh?



Pretty much. Forest is so thick, you never know when or where you might see them. When the opportunity strikes, you cannot hesitate.


----------

